# Why do you like certain Animal Crossing villagers?



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2016)

So I have noticed all over The Bell Tree forums that people "fangirl" over certain villagers, like Skye, Marshal, that rhino with the strawberry horn, Kyle, Bob, etc. But my friend and I have been wondering, why do you like these villagers so much? 

You can make a list of your Dream Villagers (or villagers that you like in general) and explain why each one is special to you.


For example:

Bangle- I like her because Tigers are my favorite animal. I also really like Rolf.

Pietro- he's literally a rainbow!!!

Soleil- since she is mostly unwanted (in the lowest Tier), she strikes me as the kind of person who tries to be popular but can't quite do it.

Filbert- he was one of the first villagers to move into my town in City Folk, and he has lived in that town since March of 2009! He was my best friend on ACCF, and I also like his color scheme.

Octavian- he move into my GCN town a very long time ago, and he actually kinda scared me because I had no idea what he was. He currently lives in my ACCF and ACNL towns. I like how he looks like an octorok. I also like Marina.

Zucker- he was the second person to move into my first ACNL town, and I fell in love with him. He looks like food and wears a flan shirt, and has a stick in his head. I thought he was funny and cute looking. When he moved out a month later due to a time travel incident, I was heart broken. He was my best friend.

Cole- I'm not entirely sure why I like Cole so much. It might be because he is a rabbit, and his design is cute and simple. Also, he's a lazy villager. In my town, he lives really close to me, and he is my best-friend out of everyone in the town.

Meow- she is one of the most unique villagers I have ever seen. I used to think she was an alien of sorts.

Hornsby- he lived in my GCN town a long time ago, and he was one of my favorite villagers. Also, his name reminds me of Bruce Hornsby, who is one of my favorite piano players.

Stella- she was one of my first villagers in my GCN town, and I still have her to this day! I've had her since January 2008. She makes me feel very nostalgic.

Leopold- he reminds me of the 60's-70's culture and fashion. A lot of my favorite songs are from that time period, and I think that time's history is fascinating!


So how about you?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

I can't really find a reason for all of them, but I love Wolfgang because, when I first played Wild World he was in my town, and when I stopped playing for about two years and then went back, he was still there while everyone else had left. So, he has a special place in my town for sticking by me.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 30, 2016)

I really love Erik. Apart from him being a lazy (which is one of my favourite personalities). He's also one of those more unique villagers, since he looks like a moose (to me at least, I've seen differing opinions on that). 
Fang I also love. I think it's something with his eyes....he's one of my favourite wolves out of all the ones I've had, and he's stayed longer than anybody.


----------



## Altarium (Jul 30, 2016)

Okay, this is tough, but I'm going to try anyway:

I love Julian and Phoebe for the same thing: they're both mythological animals that appear in most fairytales, and I have a soft spot for fantasy books.
Diana is heavily based on the Roman goddess of the hunt and the moon, and I love Greek and Roman mythologies.
Fauna reminds me of Bambi, my favorite book when I was a child.
Erik is the name of my best friend IRL and I also love Scandinavian culture (his house and looks are Scandinavian).
I like Sprinkle because penguins are the favorite animal of both a friend and my mother, plus she's adorable.
Fang was in my very first town of my very first AC game, city folk.
Shortcakes are my favorite type of dessert so of course I need to have Merengue!
As for Zucker, I just like how he looks.

I still don't know who my 10th dreamie is, so I can't say for sure. I love too many of them!


----------



## Cudon (Jul 30, 2016)

I really love colorful and unique designed villagers since they show off charm that I associate with ACNL. These are Naomi, Tabby, Broffina etc. I tend to pick my villagers based on a theme so not all of my villagers are like this, but generally my faves are.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

Deena- I don't like her because of her design (she's a qt tho) but because of how close we were. I didn't get her picture in my old town, but I was her best friend, and she always was asking for me to come over. I also remember how she smiled everytime I walked past her.


----------



## Malaionus (Jul 31, 2016)

Goose- He's a rooster. Named Goose.

Samson- Not really sure, but he appeared in my Wii game (by 'my' I mean a friend's) and he kinda grew on me

Merengue- SHE'S ADORABLE SHE'S A CUPCAKE

Sprinkle- She's a lil chubby penguin who tries but can't

Daisy- I don't know I just like dogs (cats are better though)

Stitches- He looks like a stuffed bear a kid made

Tia- she's a teapot

Alfonso- Not really sure but I like him so eh

Fauna- Adorable


----------



## xara (Aug 1, 2016)

Fauna- she was one of the first villagers I heard about when I first discovered New Leaf, so I guess she's kind of special to me. Plus, Deers are my favourite animal. 

Skye- I adopted her during my first time interacting with another player via the Internet, so she's kind of special to me...plus, she's really pretty

Tangy- she's the first villager I saw when I loaded up my first Wild World save file, so she's special

Lolly- I dunno why I like her so much, really. But she's been in my town for a while, and she's just so sweet and innocent...yeah, a little annoying at times, but I can't help but love her. 

Hazel- not many people like her...yeah, she's not the most attractive villagers, but she's not as bad as people say...I mean, I only got Hazel about a week ago, and I hardly see her and she's already asked to move out *sigh* but still, I like her

Beau- pretty much the same reason as Fauna

Zell- I dunno why, but I have this thing where Fauna, Beau and Zell are like all best friends, so I want all 3 of them together

Lopez- He was the first deer that ever moved into my town when I started up Cloudluv, so he's special 

Bruce- he shares the same birthday as my oc, a character who I aspire to be like, so I guess he's sort of special too

Rudy- when he first lived in my town, I absolutely adored him. But he moved out without notice, and I hope to get him back soon


----------



## Greggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Generally, I like villagers based on how gimmicky/unique they look and the color palette they have. I like Ankha, Elvis, Genji, and Klaus because they look like rulers from different cultures. I like the food-themed villagers like Zucker and Chadder because they look very unique. I like Snake and Ken because they're ninjas and I like their dark blue and black color scheme.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 3, 2016)

I think I like the villagers that have sort of a soft colour palette, like my two favourites are Poppy and Molly and in my opinion Poppy's red colour is a soft red and Molly is a light soft brown if that makes sense  But then I like Carmen and Felicity but I think that's just because they're very unique looking characters.


----------



## Sheando (Aug 4, 2016)

I like Antonio because I love anteaters in real life. He was my best buddy in WW for a long time.

Vesta because I love her design, and because all the sheep are so spherical and poofy and it makes me happy.

Willow for the aforementioned reasons, and because her personality is just hilarious.

Lionel because a lot of the weird flirtatious things that Smugs say sound less creepy coming from someone who looks like a grandfather. (It's less "hey, girl" and more "what a charming young lass!")

Deli because I love the design of the monkeys, and his little vacant eyes make me laugh.

Benjamin because I love all the dogs, and he's the one that randomly moved in near the start of the game.

Bluebear because the peppy personality fits her well, so it doesn't annoy me like it does on some other villagers. And she's cute.

Walt because I love crankies, and he grew on me right away, since he was one of my original 5. I like the little scar over his eye.

Lolly because I quite like the cats in AC as well, and her stripy design and wide smile are adorable. I like the way her tail moves around when you talk to her.

Snake because he is a rabbit that's also a ninja. His dialogue just makes me laugh, and I find him endearing.


----------



## Cariicarky (Aug 4, 2016)

frita bc she's my favorite foods


----------



## strawberrigod (Aug 4, 2016)

Zucker - I think he's the absolute cutest thing I've ever seen <3 it was love at first sight so to speak c: He always has the cutest things to say to me and I relate to him a lot - he's lazy and always talks about food.

Diana, Flurry, Fauna, Marshal - I've never really been a "girly" person, but lately I've been embracing that part of myself. Also, I really enjoy cute & adorable things. I think all 4 of these villagers express that about me c: **Not that I think Marshal is "girly", but he does have a cutesy feel to him, and he's very stylish.

Merengue - I think she's so cleverly designed and strawberries are my absolute favorite fruit, so it made sense that I'd have Merengue as one of my dreamies ^.^ <3

Coco & Lucky - My art, clothing, everything style has always been on the creepy/cute side. I love both of these villagers designs and it's very important to me that I keep that side of myself.

Teddy - I have a giant teddy bear plushie that I love *-* Teddy is the reincarnation of that giant plushie <3

Bam - He stands out to me a lot, I love his electric blue color. He's so flashy and he reminds me of when I dyed my hair so many colors, mostly blues. I also find his name to be very cute!

I think overall I love these villagers because I can see parts of my personality in everyone of them! Also, they remind me of something dear to me or give me memories of the past!


----------



## sorberet (Aug 5, 2016)

Fauna's my number one mostly because she reminds me of my wife. Both are very deer-like (Fauna being a LITERAL doe, and my wife being very gentle and exuding the aura of a cute little woodland creature like 24/7) and the Normal villagers' hobbies overlap with my wife's as well. Both Fauna and my wife enjoy cooking, reading, and gardening, so when my wife has a long shift at work I usually boot up ACNL and bother my deer-wife until she's sick of me being clingy hahaha~

I also really like Jacques because of his design. He looks like he would totally spin his own records on Tuesday nights at The Roost while sipping the house blend with no sugar or cream added, occasionally adjusting a pair of thick-rimmed glasses (non-prescription for maximum hipster-ness) and that just amuses the heck out of me. For some reason I also headcanon that he originally hails from Nova Scotia. I blame the fact that I married a Canadian.

Muffy is one of my all-time faves because she's a gothloli sheep! I love Japanese street fashion so I was drawn to her design like a moth to open flame and the fact that her name is Frill in Japanese just makes her like 1000% cuter. I was pleasantly surprised that they made her Uchi instead of Snooty. If she'd been the latter of the two I think it would have been super boring.

Hmm... My reasons for liking these three seem to focus mostly on headcanons. Maybe someone should make a thread for a similar topic. Is there something like that yet or is that too close to this thread?


----------



## drowningfairies (Aug 6, 2016)

Muffy - Emo Mother Friend. Is a sheep.
Sprinkle - Pastel Penguin. And she's like food related.
Bam - He is a blue deer. Named Bam. And is a jock.
Flurry - She's a hamster queen.
Apple - Hamster Princess.
Marshal - Bc he's hipster.
Tia - The little Teapot that could.
Merengue - The little cake that could.
Skye - She's a blue wolf.
Cookie - Pink doggo.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm just gonna list my 3 favourites 
Goldie - She was one of my first villagers in wild world and I've always loved her. She'll always be my favourite 
Punchy - I love cats and he was my favourite starting villager in new leaf 
Marshal - he's just super cute


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

A lot of my favourite villagers are ones that are my favourite animals IRL, like Deirdre, Alice, and Pashmina, are some of my absolute favourites, and my favourite animals are deer, koalas, and goats.
I also like Julian because he just looks magical, and Francine looks pretty.
Deli and Dotty and Lobo were the first villagers in each of my towns to really grab me as being a favourite, from their designs to the way they treated me.
And I love all the sheep because they look like they'd give nice hugs.


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 6, 2016)

I like certain villagers if they have a unique or at least interesting character design and either aesthetically pleasing or memorable colour palette. Name and type of animal also matter. The more stereotypical they are, the less likely I am to like them, though this can reach a point of being "so obvious it's clever" and therefore endearing rather than annoying. Less important is the personality type, I prefer cranky and lazy types, also normal and snooty. But really the dialogue options etc is so limited that it hardly matters to me. It all blends together, and I'm usually just trying to race through any conversation as fast as possible unless it's something nonsensical (which never stops being funny for me) or I'm joining in a chat between 2 villagers (since these have more variety).

I love :

Drago - he's a dragon, nice colouring, lazy personality, name is both easy to remember and prompts me to recall it is supposed to look like a dragon (it is, right? I haven't looked this up..), AND HE IS A FREAKING DRAGON! Cool house, too, I did like getting all his furniture from him. He's a favourite of my nephew (who really wants "more dinosaurs" in this game, please.. He's 4 and my attempts to explain dragons aren't relations of dinosaurs led us straight back to our never-ending fossils/palaeontology/evolution/atoms-specks-frogs-something-monkey-human* discussion ... And he still just wants a Tyrannosaurus rex villager please and thank you, preferably with at least 5 more dinosaur "friends" as neighbours with Drago. *sigh*)

Sly - he's a crocodile (we don't have alligators so much around here, and that snout is clearly a croc one, not a gator shape at all), camo colouring which I don't like but this one is fairly inoffensive, I don't know personality (jock?) but it doesn't annoy me, name is clever because he's an animal known for being sly AND his camo pattern helps him blend in.. Definitely better than the sum of his parts, so to speak! Also a favourite of my nephew.

Angus - he's a Bull which is not normally an animal I have any interest in, has a basic but pleasing design, don't know his personality, his name will never NOT make me laugh (I had only just learned that "Angus" is a kind of meat recently before getting NL, I remember checking with my partner that my Angus was the kind of animal his dinner was from in RL - yes, yes it was, and Angus got the catchphrase McMoo the first chance I got, which he has to this day).. Yeah, it's mostly the RL circumstances that make Angus so appealing to me. It's become an in-joke now!

Flo - she's a penguin, she waddles like a heavily pregnant woman, has a kinda grumpy/sour look to her which isn't appealing but is certainly eye catching, don't know her personality type, her name is easy to remember and a smile when I think of it as it's quite punny.

Ed - he's a horse, of course! Also he's blue and very aesthetically pleasing with a distinct look (that reminds me a lot of a RL friend who'll be chuffed when I get around to telling them!), don't know his personality, his name is clever as I assume it's referencing Mr Ed, and he just cheers me up when I see him walking around.

I don't much care for the cutesy ones, or the "popular" ones. Before joining these forums it hadn't occurred to me to care who moved into either of my towns, let alone try to get particular villagers! It's cool people do that; just isn't a thing I'd thought much about before reading threads here. 

I have the villagers that I'm sentimental over because they were in my first ever town, or the first villager to ____. I'm irrationally attached to Wolfgang now, and look forward to finding Sally and Daisy again one of these days. But none of those designs is especially pleasing to me, nor are those animals I would choose - it's just that they were all in my very first WW town and became favourites there.

Now that I've seen images of the other 300+ or whatever villagers, I want to try all the unique or new-to-me animals.. I had no idea I could have an Octopus villager until last week. I need one! And a unicorn! I haven't had a pig, a sheep, or a frog (I think) yet, either. Oooh and I want whatever that rainbow one is!

* this is NOT how I explain evolution, this is how HE currently explains evolution.


----------



## AriFromAshdel (Aug 9, 2016)

I dunno why, but Ankha has always been my favorite. I think it might be because she was in my village when I played Wild World, and 8 year old me kinda sorta had a crush on her. I guess I like her now just outta pure nostalgia. Oh, and she's a creative character, too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2016)

Bump. I love reading these!


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 12, 2016)

i'm vain and like only the beautiful marriage material villagers


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 13, 2016)

i really want katt becuz she looks like shes in a band. her house has guitars n stuff

bunnie is really cute and vibrant and i love her house so SO MUCH plus she plays kk aria

hazel becuz unibrow

mott becuz husband

flurry becuz tiny

rodeo becuz our birthdays are the same n he plays stale cupcakes and is an angel

coco becuz she seems lonely

merengue becuz she was a camper and i crumbled to her cuteness

filbert becuz his name sounds funny and hes tiny

rosie becuz SHES A MOVIE STAR (she was in the ac movie lmao)


----------



## Shawna (Aug 20, 2016)

I think I can list a few...
I won't be listing all, because I want to do the ones (I think) I have neat reasons to like them.

*Robin* - Absolutely beautiful!  I love her color scheme and she is the very first snooty villager I was introduced to!  CF was my first Animal Crossing game.

*Phoebe* - Another extremely beautiful villager.  I love her eyes.  She is just...hot! 

*Velma -* Really underrated and kinda cute.  She seems like the type of villager who is good at reliving stress by inviting her neighbors for chamomile tea and just talking about life in general.  I admire her lawyer-ambition! 

*Marcie -* Adorable as heck!  My favorite species as my favorite color!

*Amelia -* I really like the birds-like villagers, as well!  She is really pretty, has a neat color scheme.  And I think her dream job as a lawyer fits her really well.

*Celia -* She is one of the most beautiful villagers in the game and she wants to be a florist, like me.

*Mathilda -* Really cool and she is the first kangaroo that grew on me!

*Ankha - * The most beautiful female in Animal Crossing!  She is super sweet!  Her and my brother share a birthday!

*Walt - * Very handsome!!!  He has that "tough-guy, been through a lot" vibe.

*Sylvia - * Gorgeous kangaroo!  She is definitely a big sister to those she cares about.  A lot of people find her ugly and I don't see why...

*Apollo -* Very handsome and heartwarming!  I never really thought too much about Apollo until I saw an English-dub of the Animal Crossing Movie!

*Astrid -* My favorite female villager in Animal Crossing!  I always considered her my in-game mother, or in-game big sister.  She loved my company and she would give me medicine if I got stung by bees.  She is absolutely one of my favorite villagers of all time!

*Rooney* - The handsomest male in the game!!  He is probably MY FAVORITE villager right now!  He is extremely fatherly.  He is VERY tough, protective and is the type of guy that would fight for his loved ones.   There is a quote inspired from him that I wrote and it is "_No matter how many punches life throws at you, always remember to stay strong and never give up_!" I have so much love for this sky-blue kangaroo...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

Tiffany- because she is a snooty and love her design. Way special to me.
Julian- my inner child is happy to have a unicorn. <3


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

There's a lot of reasons to like specific villagers over others, in my opinion  You can like certain species of animals or personalities, or you could simply like a neighbour no matter the animal or personality because you simply think he/she looks cool or pretty. Or even you can also want to have a specific villager in your town simply because you like their home interior/exterior.

I'm not fond of pigs, for example, but totally find adorable Gala! Or I like I lot Del's design, but his house is horrible... currently he's living with me and I'm trying little by little to change his robo/psycho furniture. The opposite would be Julian (yes, the so popular horse), I like his home inside but I do not fancy characters with unchangeable facial expressions.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 3, 2016)

Mostly either nostalgia (Pecan, Static, Nibbles, Bunnie), headcanons (Mitzi, O'Hare, Filbert), or friendships that happened somehow (Beardo, Penelope, Biskit)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

I fangirl over Marshal because he's tiny, chubby, cute, and grumpy


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 4, 2016)

Last time I did Fang and Erik, will do a few more now...

Beau - he is just wonderful. His colouringand his adorable eyes. After I lost Erik it massively helped that I could get beau. 

Maple - recently got her back and I'm so pleased. She's just so little and cute. I love her eyes and she's friends with stitches so I love her even more for that 

Stitches - he's the most colourful villager I have. Surprised myself with how much I love him actually, he's just so unique looking. And being a lazy really suits him, he's just a baby bear 

Julian - a beautiful unicorn. And he's so sweet. For some reason he seems sweeter than Marshal despite both being smugs, I love his colouring and his twinkle shirt.

Genji - I never used to like jocks, but he is one of the few who made me realise how fun that personality can be. He doesn't even look like a typical jock and I love his house. Find him really unique 

Marshal - not an original villager to have in town by any means but I love him. I love the fact he's so plain and has chubby cheeks. Find his constantly grumpy face really endearing.

Diana - she's just beautiful. The only snooty I've ever really taken to, love her house and her whole design


----------



## Believe (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm bored so i'll just go through my dreamies 

Bam - One of my first four villagers and I'm honestly shocked I haven't lost him. I actually hated him a lot at first because I hate jock personalities but now I really can't imagine playing this game without him! He's become such an iconic presence in my town!

Prince - A random move in from a while back. I honestly thought he was SOO cute and I've slowly grown more and more attached over the last year. The fact that he's an underrated villager makes me love him even more because he feels pretty unique 

Fauna - Probably my first true dreamie that I obtained. Besides being extremely aesthetically pleasing, I think she has a really cute personality and again, I've had her for a while now so I just feel pretty attached.

Stitches - He was the first dream villager I picked up after returning to ACNL. He was so popular back when I first started playing that getting him just didn't feel possible to me so it feels weird actually having him in my town and I just love how cute he is.

Zucker - I just got this guy today and even though I've had Diana/Molly/Marina for longer.. this guy is so hilarious tbh? I love how he looks, I love lazy personalities, and I think he compliments Marina so well.

Diana/Molly/Marina/Lily/Maple - Grouping these together because I don't have a lot to say about these villagers for now. They're just beautiful aesthetically so I wanted them in my town. Hoping to grow more attached over time 


Special Mentions:

Goldie/Shep/Daisy - I picked these 3 up back when I first started ACNL. I actually used to have them live next to each other and they were so cute! Goldie especially spent a long long time with me and she just recently pinged to move away so I think I'll be a little sad to see her go. With that said, they were always a temporary trio for me until I could get my true dreamies. In any case, ACNL wouldn't have been the same without them.

Zell/Beau - Two old permanent villagers that were lost to being on hiatus for so long/time travel incident  I love how they look, their personalities, and they had good spots in my town too T_T

Filbert - Another original villager I lost to time travel. He was my first favorite villager so it still makes me sad remembering him. Prince has kindave replaced him in terms of personalities in the town but I still love that blue squirrel!


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Oct 4, 2016)

some of this might seem really weird ahh ^^;;

- - - - -

biskit and stitches ; biskit and stitches often get lumped together in my mind, as they remind me a lot of stuffed animals that i use to have as a kid, which is one of the reasons i like them so much. they just kind of remind me of better times and happiness, which is nice. it also helps that they're both lazy villagers lol.

cherry ; my friend has cherry in her town, and she was one of the first villagers i ever really talked to in the game. i think her design is very cool too. somehow she reminds me a lot of myself, so i think that might be one of the reasons i like her so much.

diana ; diana is another villager that my friend has, and although i doubted i'd like her purely because of her design i found myself happily surprised. over time her design has become a reason i like her, and just how over time as i played the game she was always there. another reason is because i find myself easily picturing her as a character that is into more alternative stuff, and this thought helped assure me that just because i look "punk" doesn't mean i can't enjoy more "girly" things.

freya and skye ; i usually like to lump freya and skye together because of how similar i find them, despite the fact they aren't that similar. i think the reason i like them so much is because of their colorfulness honestly, i just kind of imagine them to represent upbeatness and happiness i guess?

lucky ; lucky is one of the characters i think i started liking mostly because of his design, but overtime having him as a villager just made me realize how cool he is lol. he's also one of the original characters from my first town, pandora, that has stuck with me so that's nice.

teddy ; teddy just reminds me a lot of some of the stuffed bears i have, specifically, one that my dad got me just a few weeks before he died. seeing teddy just sort of fills me with nostalgia and happiness i guess, since he reminds me a lot of better times.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 8, 2016)

Believe said:


> Goldie/Shep/Daisy - I picked these 3 up back when I first started ACNL. I actually used to have them live next to each other and they were so cute! Goldie especially spent a long long time with me and she just recently pinged to move away so I think I'll be a little sad to see her go. With that said, they were always a temporary trio for me until I could get my true dreamies. In any case, ACNL wouldn't have been the same without them.
> 
> Goldie especially spent a long long time with me and she just recently pinged to move away so I think I'll be a little sad to see her go. With that said, they were always a temporary trio for me until I could get my true dreamies. In any case, ACNL wouldn't have been the same without them.
> 
> ...



Uh Oh...


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 9, 2016)

I LOVE gala because she is just so adorable but also the first villager to give me a picture (not including april fools day). I just grew to love her house and her conversations

I like marshal, blaire and mint because they all just fit so well together and they are kind of like the power three in my town. They are all so cute and blaire never fails to impress me with her changing of outfits every literal minute

I like Marina because I feel like shes the odd one out in my town and has so much charisma but shes also adorable.

Coco and Carmen are the power duo and look like amazing imo and i really like their houses the most.

Fang and whitney are another power duo and I think I just like them because of their looks and house exteriors

I mostly choose peppy, snooty and smug villagers but normal and cranky villagers are also cool


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

bc their style matches my town, it's all about the aesthetic!!!~


----------



## emolga (Oct 9, 2016)

A lot of the villagers in my town I love purely for nostalgia's sake. Maple, Lilly and Bluebear were in previous towns in Wild World and City Folk that I had, and I have good memories from those towns. It's nice to see them again, reminds me of happier times


----------

